
What's the smallest change to physics required to allow magic? - jackweirdy
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/40949/whats-the-smallest-change-to-physics-required-to-allow-magic
======
JoeAltmaier
None at all. Quantum weirdness is already indistinguishable from magic.

